# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  TV Dokus über Thailand

## Tommy

Hallo,

immer wenn ich Dokus über Thailand sehe, erkenne ich das Land kaum wieder.

Dabei rede ich nicht von diesen Pseudo Dokus im Kinderfernsehen (ala Karl Arsch macht einen Laden in Thailand auf) und nicht die Sextouriberichte. Ich meine z. B. der Hua Hin Bericht von letzter Woche auf arte oder ein TerraX Thailandbericht im ZDF.

In dem Hua Hin Bericht wird eine neureiche Bangkok Schnepfe und ein Sitzplatzvermieter am (überteuerten) Strand von Hua Hin als Referenz genommen. Hallo??! Dann so ne Aussagen, wie "die Thais fahren nach Hua Hin um dem König nahe zu sein".

In dem TerraX Bericht, der zugegebenermaßen schon etwas älter ist, wird Thailand als Urwaldbuschland dargestellt. Dann wurde über weite Strecken ein Bergvolk in den Mittelpunt des Berichts gerückt. Wenn ich nicht schon in Thailand gewesen wäre, bevor ich diesen Bericht sah, hätte ich gedacht das ganze Volk lebt noch auf den Bäumen.

Geht es anderen auch so?

Gruß Tommy

----------


## big_cloud

Ja

----------

Tommy, diese Beispiele machen doch nur eins deutlich, unsere gesamte Meinungsbildung wird von den Medien manipuliert, nicht nur in Bezug auf Thailand.

Es fällt halt einem nur dann auf, wenn man sich selber eine Meinung bilden konnte.

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Tommy,
ich habe ja auch die Hua Hin Doku gesehen und bin im Vorfeld schon gewarnt worden.
Höhepunkt war, dass der Moderator nightlifemässig den Nachtmarkt als einziges Event präsentierte. Es gibt keine einzige Bar oder Nachtclub.
Der soll sich mal nicht in die Bintabaht und Nebenstrassen verlaufen.

Gruss Alex

----------

Die Fernsehanstalten machen die Dokus eben Nittaya tauglich. Sonst bekommen sie wieder bitterböse E-mails, wenn sie die selbst zurecht geschusterten Thailandträume derren Mitglieder platzen lassen.

----------

